# Cabin rental and guide



## John Paul Sanborn (May 19, 2007)

Diane and I stayed here for a weekend and it was nice and quite. It's just a little north of Green Bay.

The only drawback was the twin beds, they have a hide-a-bed too, but I filled that up.

It's on the Suamico River inlet a stones throw from The Bay. Sunrise was awsome coming up over the Little Tail penisula.



http://www.findvacationrentals.com/10277

I asked the owner about his guide fees



> Lodging, Boat and Blind and Decoys is $70 per day for 2 people
> I do not supply tree stands for Deer hunting
> They can Duck hunt morning and during the day and Deer hunt in the evening.
> I guarantee shooting for ducks, No shooting no pay
> ...



If you do not hunt/fish he will take you for a spin sightseeing on the water.


----------

